# [BSP] Mandantenübergreifende Liste erzeugen...



## tomkn (28. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich schlage mich hier gerade als Praktikant mit Business Server Pages rum - bei einem ABAP Know-how von 2%.... Ich soll eine Liste aller Vorgänge anzeigen die den eingeloggten User betreffen - und das Ganze mandantenübergreifend! 
Dabei habe ich es gerade mal geschafft eine LoginMaske für die BSP-App zu basteln...
Was aber die SAP-Abfragen angeht verstehe ich nur Bahnhof... 

Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen ? oder ein gutes Tutorial/Forum empfehlen?

Danke!


----------

